# Need Help From Experienced GSD People!



## Cleo_Poppy (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry if this is not the right place to post this,i'm new so wasn't too sure.Story is we have a now 3 month old GSD female who has been with us since 8 weeks.She is walked appropriately,eats well,has enough toys to last her a lifetime and is currently being crate trained and is doing very well apart from a few accidents which i expect as she is just a baby.The problem is with our older dog.We also have a 3 year old Shar-pei and the puppy is constantly attacking and biting her.We understand that playing is all part of her finding her place in the pack but i feel this isn't playing as the cuts are really deep,like she is trying to hurt her.The older dog never reacts,she loves her.I do not know what to do about this as a sharp 'no' stops her initally but she is straight back.I fear she might have a bad aggression problem.If you have any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I would try giving her "time out" in her crate. So when she is getting too much pick her up and put her in the crate for a while. This way your older dog gets a break and so do you


----------



## Cleo_Poppy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying sparra.I have tried this with her and she comes straight out of her crate and does it again!I am really at my wits end but i am not going to give up,she WILL learn that i am in control!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSD puppies are landsharks, no doubt about it. Your older dog must be very tolerant to put up with her drawing blood! It is play, GSDs play rough, it's pretty normal and it's not indicative of an aggression problem. 

Maybe try putting some Bitter Apple or some similar bitter-tasting product on your other dog's ears? At the same time, see if you can redirect your pup to bite onto a toy or tug instead your older dog.

Are there any puppy obedience classes in your area? If so, sign her up! The socialization and introduction to obedience training can be very helpful.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Walks are good but my puppy really needed to RUN! We played a lot of chuck it fetch. Without that Minka was obnoxious to the Lab trying to get him to play. Just a thought since I don't know how much exercise your pup is getting. And I exercised her first thing in the morning (i mean out of bed, throw on clothes and outside) and then again when I get home from work. This way, she leaves the Lab pretty much alone. We still do this exercise/training routine of first thing in the morning and then again in the evening.


----------



## Cleo_Poppy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your advice Freestep!I might try classes with her come January if my boyfriend passes his driving test as we live in quite a remote area and the nearest ones are a few miles away!We have tried distracting her with a toy when she does it but she gives up straight away on the toy and goes back to our other dog.Our older dog is intolerant of any other dog but lets the pup chew her to pieces.Glad to know it's just playing though,i am new to the GSD so trying not to go wrong and make mistakes.We love her,that is why it is so frustrating not being able to have her and the older dog in the same space for too long at the moment.Let's hope it's just a phase.


----------



## Cleo_Poppy (Dec 15, 2011)

JanaeUlva thanks for your response.We are unsure how much exercise exactly to give her at her age because we were giving her about an hour-hour 1/2 a day until we saw a new vet this week because our other vet was ill and she said it was too much because it would put too much pressure on her joints too young.So any further advice on this would be very much appreciated.We have noticed though when she was getting a lot more exersise she left the other dog alone more.Confused!!


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleo_Poppy said:


> We have tried distracting her with a toy when she does it but she gives up straight away on the toy and goes back to our other dog.Our older dog is intolerant of any other dog but lets the pup chew her to pieces.


If the older dog isn't willing to correct the pup, then I would step in for her. I second what was said previously about redirecting her with a toy. If she isn't that interested, then maybe interrupt her for a training session? Put the excess energy to good use. Mental energy is TIRING. This is a good time to start teaching her tricks that will later turn into obedience.

Also, I would have the puppy on leash when out of her crate. At 3 months, my pups are not running free unless they are being well behaved. In our house, being off leash is a privilege and not a right. By time they are just over 4 months, they are starting to get more and more free time (depending on the individual dog).

I like the leash because I can step in immediately whenever the pup is doing something that I don't like (chewing, getting into things, messing with the other dogs, or about to use the bathroom inside). It gives me a lot more control. If the puppy is behaving really well, then they are allowed to romp around.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Cleo_Poppy said:


> JanaeUlva thanks for your response.We are unsure how much exercise exactly to give her at her age because we were giving her about an hour-hour 1/2 a day until we saw a new vet this week because our other vet was ill and she said it was too much because it would put too much pressure on her joints too young.So any further advice on this would be very much appreciated.We have noticed though when she was getting a lot more exersise she left the other dog alone more.Confused!!


You won't put too much pressure on her joints unless she's jumping or doing long hard running or other strenuous types of things. Basic puppy silly play, running around, chasing balls, etc, is really good for her! You said it yourself, when she got more exercise, she left the other dog alone more! There you go! Is it just one exercise session or are they divided up? If you can divide, that's likely better. 

I've had a similar situation in that my puppy bugs my middle dog. The middle dog tolerates to a point, and then I have to shut the pup down.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Guess we posted at the same time!


Cleo_Poppy said:


> JanaeUlva thanks for your response.We are unsure how much exercise exactly to give her at her age because we were giving her about an hour-hour 1/2 a day until we saw a new vet this week because our other vet was ill and she said it was too much because it would put too much pressure on her joints too young.So any further advice on this would be very much appreciated.We have noticed though when she was getting a lot more exersise she left the other dog alone more.Confused!!


Too much forced exercise - going for walks and runs - at that age is indeed pretty rough on their growing joints. There are other ways to exercise her that will tire her out and also enforce your bond.

- training sessions. At this age puppies are like sponges. You'll be amazed at how much she can learn and how quickly
- tossing the ball in your living room so she just has to trot over to it
- hide and seek
- doggie puzzles (just make sure you supervise her so she doesn't swallow/chew anything!)
- several short walks throughout the day, maybe 5 -10 minutes. You can get her used to walking on different surfaces, getting used to walking on a loose leash, and help her to generalize the new things she is learning at home


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

she may just need some more "fun" play. Walks are good, but chasing a ball or other.

I'd suggest you get a long lead like this one Visible, Strong, and 50 Feet Long ? The Best Dog Training Leash

and play games with her.

I'd also (only when you're there) attach a short lead to her collar so that you can control everything she does. Get a light weight one or like this Casual Canine Leather City Dog Lead Size: 24" x 0.63", Color: Black

She's a baby land shark and control and direction are you're best friends.

When you cannot monitor interaction, crate her.

She's calm down as she matures.

Oh, those sights are just for pictures. You can probably find similar products locally and/or different pricing online.

Good luck.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no doubt she'll grow out of it, but in the meantime you do need to protect your other dog (and the puppy too, since the older dog could easily run out of "patience") by stepping in and managing the environment (in the ways that other's have already suggested). it's probably just a matter of time until she grows out of her landsharky ways.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

hello,
I am a new owner as well. I guess I have to agree with most of what the more experienced people have to say, but I wanted to add a few things:

1) Do not take your puppy for playing in a dog park or for obedience training or socialization or a groomer till he has had his full set of shots. Your pup is still vulnerable to life threatening diseases. I am surprised people have recommended this!

2) Walking wont hurt the pup, my pup walks everyday for 2 miles, he is fine, fit as a fiddle. These pups have the geno-type of wolves, long distance tireless runners. Walking wont hurt it. And walking on pavement actually acts as a nail trimmer for them.

3) Playing fetch or other activity is good.

4) Putting the dog on leash every time he is free outside the crate is over-doing it. There are some overly particular people here, take the advise with a grain of salt. 

Ultimately, you did the right thing by getting a puppy. But you got the puppy to improve your quality of life, and it is obvious that you are doing your best.

You are obviously NOT a retired person with tons of time, a lot of space and absolutely nothing to do; so the puppy cannot become the focal point of your existence.

Trust in God, use your instincts. There are stray dogs surviving just fine every day in the streets of 3rd world countries. Dogs are not human babies. 

And yes, a smack and a firm NO works wonders. Don't make it a habit, but some times some things cannot be allowed. And even once is too many. 

Another thing I would recommend is teaching your dog to "Off". When he is doing something that command should basically get him to step off the object he is messing with. 

Very useful, perhaps more useful than "NO" which in my experience is a more general all purpose command.

GSD pups are very aggressive and their play biting hurts. You are lucky your pup is biting your dog, my pup bites my hand. And there are people here who say "My pup never bites, because every time he tried to do that, I had a toy ready to shove in his mouth."

I am not sure if that works, because my pup's favorite toy is me and he will some times push the toy aside to bite me. A pup will play bite, and you can limit it, but you cannot get rid of it. And besides no one has toys 24/7 close at hand. 


Good luck, and take it easy. Don't let the pup run your life.

Kaz.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

And unless you want your living room thrashed, take the playing fetch outside. Never encourage your dog to run around at high speed in a living room. They might knock over some thing valuable or heavy on their head.

Dont ever play with any hard indigestible bite sized object (like a puzzle). Your dog will eat it. Period. 

Morning and evening walks are fine. Playing fetch in the yard or in the corridor of an apartment is fine too.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 5.5 month puppy (Kira) since she's 12 weeks. I also have a 6 year old Maltese. Kira will torture the Maltese IF I ALLOW HER TO!!! I allow some playtime, but my GS will get a bit over zealous . At THAT point, I leash her, and control the distance. While I have her under my control, I allow the Maltese to enter our space, then I correct Kira with the leash, every time she gets anxious.
After a few minutes, she gets what I'm saying. When I see her enter a "calm space", I release her.
Within minutes, they're both laying on the floor watching each other chew their bones or toys.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaz said:


> hello,
> 1) Do not take your puppy for playing in a dog park or for obedience training or socialization or a groomer till he has had his full set of shots. Your pup is still vulnerable to life threatening diseases. I am surprised people have recommended this!


Any reputable training class will not have puppies that have not had any shots. There are plenty of puppy classes out there that are a very safe environment.

*"2) Walking wont hurt the pup, my pup walks everyday for 2 miles, he is fine, fit as a fiddle. These pups have the geno-type of wolves, long distance tireless runners. Walking wont hurt it. And walking on pavement actually acts as a nail trimmer for them."*
I disagree. Walking and jogging in moderation are fine, but it can be easily over done. Puppies have soft developing bones and joints that can become damaged over time due to too much forced exercise.

*4) Putting the dog on leash every time he is free outside the crate is over-doing it. There are some overly particular people here, take the advise with a grain of salt. *
It's not overdoing it. It serves many purposes. IE: keeping the puppy from eating/getting into something dangerous - which every one that has had a puppy knows all too well that they can grab and swallow very quickly. It helps develop a bond and keep bad habits from forming. As I said before, when the puppy is being well behaved, being off leash is allowed.
This has worked for me for many years and I have raised many puppies this way as have many well known trainers.

*And yes, a smack and a firm NO works wonders. Don't make it a habit, but some times some things cannot be allowed. And even once is too many*
"Smacking" the dog is not something that should be recommended over the internet for fear of someone taking it the wrong way. A puppy this young shouldn't really be severely corrected. It's a baby and IMO, redirection and prevention is key.

*A pup will play bite, and you can limit it, but you cannot get rid of it. And besides no one has toys 24/7 close at hand.*
With patience, you CAN get rid of it. My last puppy had a lot of work on bite inhibition and by the time she reached 11weeks, she never offered to put her mouth on me again.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaz said:


> And unless you want your living room thrashed, take the playing fetch outside. Never encourage your dog to run around at high speed in a living room. They might knock over some thing valuable or heavy on their head.
> Dont ever play with any hard indigestible bite sized object (like a puzzle). Your dog will eat it. Period.


My dogs play fetch in the house just fine. It's when they learn to practice self control. In all the time I have spent raising and training dogs, I have never had a problem with it.

Also, as far as the puzzle, I recommended using a doggie puzzle. They can be found online and in some pet stores. The pieces are not bite sized and are completely safe so long as the pup is not left alone so they can chew it up (which they shouldn't ever be left unsupervised anyway). They do wonders for teaching the puppy problem solving abilities and for working out excess energy in a positive way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

been a while since i've had a puppy, but i'm thinkin' that puppy shots are just about done by three months.

nope, no smacking...you may wind up with a hand-shy puppy. all those old ways of teaching via discipline are long gone. positive reinforcement. consistent limits and expectations and predictable schedule.

also, hard to arrive at a conclusion without having seen the behavior, but my feeling is that it's doubtful that she has an aggression problem. they play pretty hard, but the difficulty will arise if the sharpei runs out of patience as this puppy grows older.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Curious to hear what others have to say regarding long distance exercise for a pup. I used to endurance run and was told not to do this with my dog as they were not meant for long distance exercise. Anybody?

Also, I was told to use caution when exercising on manmade surfaces. Other less developed countries have more natural surfaces and their people don't need hip and knee replacements like developed countries do. This phenomenom is attributed to natural surfaces having give and manmade materials do not. I would think the same would apply to animals. Gotta watch those hips!

My pup torments my older dog, so when he acts up, I have found the leash in the house works best for him.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Our trainer has a spray bottle of 60% water and 40% vinegar. When the pups/dogs do things they are not supposed to do, like over-agressive behaviors, humping, or running indoors too fast, she says "nuh Uh!" and sprays them in the face/head.

Stops them cold.

It got two Boston terriers to stop humping poor little Wendy. It was her first time at Puppy Play Hour and these two would not STOP! Until they got zapped.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaz said:


> And yes, a smack and a firm NO works wonders. Don't make it a habit, but some times some things cannot be allowed. And even once is too many.


If you have to react towards your puppy with a 'smack' that only means you haven't been clever enough to create a more positive means of training your puppy.


----------

